# Tuna/egg recipe



## shakee (Jan 22, 2013)

Just thought i'd share this tasty tuna and egg recipe i'v been using.

1 can of tuna

1 egg

1 egg white

salt and pepper or any spice (taco seasoning or paprika are both good)

fry in a pan like burgers or cook in a glass dish in the oven for 10 mins or until just brown on top!


----------

